# Q View - Best ABT recipe in the world - QView



## workoutchamp (Apr 7, 2008)

The world's best ABT recipe - well maybe, maybe not, but in my opinion - these are the bomb-diggity. Most importantly, we had a blast doing them!!! QView

60 jalapenos
3 blocks of cream cheese
1 1/2 cups of shredded extra sharp cheddar
dehydrated onion - a bunch - maybe 1/4 cup or a little less
garlic powder to taste
5 pounds of bacon - less if your help doesn't embezzle some of it
smokies - if you want - can't recommend them for additional taste the flavor of the peppers, the cheese, the bacon, the rub - DANG, I am getting all verklempt

ok, now for the Q View








lop the heads off and bisect them.  scoop out the guts and ...wait a minute, this is sounding like a CSI episode.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then hire a guy who has a doctorate in bacon.  not just a Dr of Bacon, but a spe******t - a Bacon Surgeon if you will.





the Doc recommended half-cooking the bacon.  At this point, we were partially cooked as well, so I felt it was equal opportunity for all involved.





stuff, wrap, stick, sip, stuff, wrap, stick, sip - hic - stuff, swrap, stip, stuck, sip..... where did my martini go - it was full a minute ago?











I made a dry rub of Lysander's pork rub, turbinado sugar and brown sugar - heck, I can't remember the ratio - heck, I can't remember making the stuff.  I know it was there - see the bowl on the right?





Then hire a competent dry rub applier.  Kids are the best to get to do this - your mouth is watering too much to safely be handling dry materials.





To wienie or not to wienie - that is the question.  I know they were in there, but I can't tell you I could taste them.

Pop them in a 250 oven for 1 hr.  Smoker would be better - but in a pinch, your oven will do just fine.

OMG - these are the best dang ABTs you will ever eat - I guarantee it.  Not my recipe guys, I compilation of all yours!  thanks!  Brad


----------



## cblake187 (Apr 7, 2008)

Like after seeing this I'm never gonna make those.....O.K. definately.Think I'll omit the smokies but otherwise oh yeah,looks great!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

OH SHEESH not often I cap-but you done did the thang champ!and the kids give you points-a men bro.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 7, 2008)

That's gotta just about be the ABT MOTHERLOAD!!....Great job getting the "future smokers" involved!

Dang.....now I gotta make some more ABT'S for myself since ya got my taste buds jumpin'.....lol.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 7, 2008)

The story was almost as good as the view. Good job.


----------



## grogger27 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey I'm with you on this one. I made ABT's for the first time today. Had a few too many rum and cola's. Did you know that when you have all that Jalapano juices on your fingers and you actually break skin with the toothpicks, well that's just painful. I'm planning on doing a Q-view on my smoked turkey and ABT's, just as soon as soon as I can find my latest rum & cola, because I think I left my camera close to it.
By the way, those ABT's sure look good. Gotta try the dry seasoning after wrapping with bacon.
Greg


----------



## cman95 (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent presentation, excellent comentary, now can I have a martooni??


----------



## zapper (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Fun to eat and fun to make, sounds like the best recipe there is, no matter what it is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kookie (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn good loking ABT's................Love the blow by blow commentory too.........I was drooling and laughing at the sametime,,,now I have to cleanup the computer desk.....Thanks...........lol..........


----------



## k5yac (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, ABTs are pretty much one of our favorites.  Yours look very good... and I like the idea of a little seasoning sprinkled on top.  Have to try that next time.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 7, 2008)

One word...WOW!!! Those look mighty tastey! I can't wait until this weekend...weather's finally beginning to cooperate arround here.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Now I'm really hungry.....great looking abts!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow is right. Awesome job. A good couple of hours to make and about 10 minutes to eat. HHHHMMMMM....But well worth it.
Andy


----------



## seboke (Apr 7, 2008)

WoW!  Great post, great q-view, and great descriptions!.  I wasn't going to smoke this weekend, now I think I will just to make some ABTs.  Maybe with a fatty!  Hell, some chicken munchies too!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Apr 10, 2008)

man thats alotta abt's great job with a team effort !!! and awesome pic's
way to go champ !!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys,

I never heard of ABTs or martinis till I started hanging out with you all...

ABTs, Fattys, what else am I missing?  

share the wealth and the secret favorite recipes!!!!

I've got a couple killer recipes I will post - after you spill the beans on ABTs, Fattys and what-not.

:-P  Brad from Kentucky!


----------



## flash (Apr 10, 2008)

gotta have the Lil Smokies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Of course I have been looking for the Chipolte Lil Smokies with no luck so far.  60 of them, man that would kill me and my wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hopefully you used the low fat cream cheese. 
 We do them on the gasser all the time, with a foil packet of wood chips. 40 to 45 minutes at 325Âº crisp them up real good. Recently we tried pepperoni instead of bacon and also pepperoni (instead of Lil Smokie) with bacon.  Very good.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking good champ!!! great q-view.


----------



## stacks (Apr 10, 2008)

I went into a Q-view coma.  GREAT looking ABT's!!


----------



## camocook (Apr 10, 2008)

workoutchamp,you're right about those being good.I've been doing them like that for a couple of years.No rub though.I haven't smoked them YET.My girlfriends mother got the recipe from a magazine.Just one thing,after my first time I cut the peppers a little closer to the stem. It helps to keep the cheese from oozing out on to the pan.


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 16, 2008)

I now do not bisect them, I do the ziploc-pastry bag trick.

My wife bought me a Chile Grill (because she loves me!) and it came with one of those little $3 knife things - dang, that's the best thing in the universe for coring.  Gotta have one of those.  now we don't ooze - but I'll tell you, I've smoked them and baked them in the oven - either way is honorable.  So next time when you don't want to fire up the big smoker (Like that would ever happen), stick em in the oven for 45-1hr.  Yummy.

I think the rub in the cheese and on the outside is key.  When that turbinado sugar hits bacon, magic happens.


----------

